# Leaf blower stopped and now won't start



## puher (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a McCullough leaf blower than I used for about 15 minutes before it stopped and have not been able to get started again. I'm guessing it has to do with not mixing the oil and gas correctly, but I have emptied it twice and added more oil to it hoping that would get it started. Are these 2 cycle engines that sensitive to gas/oil mixtures? How do I get it started again and what is the best way to clean out the mixture that is in there?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you already ran it lean and locked it up, chances are good with the cheaper stuff like that, that it is time to buy a new one.


----------



## roeb (Nov 18, 2006)

I would try 32:1 mixture, You may have so much oil in mix it will not start. If that is problem you will have to keep pulling starter until you get all of the old fuel out of lines and carb. If it still does not start remove muffler and see if it is clogged with crud or dirt dobbers nest. If not look at cylinder & walls at exhaust port and see if it has deep grooves, if so you might as well put away for parts....


----------



## Oldwrench (Dec 3, 2006)

Let's not assume that just because it quit suddenly that we have a fuel problem. We may very well have an ignition problem. Spark plugs are cheap and, if you're going to use the trial and error method of troubleshooting (not recommended) then a one dollar spark plug is a good investment. I agree with the 32:1 mixture for starters... however, see if you can find the exact mixture ratios for your engine and use those. Make sure the air filter is clean and check the "kill" switch to see if there's any debris between its connections and the chasis of the machine. After you've made certain you have ignition working, you might want to try a SMALL squirt of starter fluid in the carb to get it started but I wouldn't use very much of it as it will wash the oil away from the internal parts; and that's never a good idea.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a similar problem with a Mac blower a few years ago... turned out to be the ignition module and, after a new module, it still runs great. Do you have a spark? If not... that's likely your answer...


----------

